# Custom silk screen templates you can design and have shipped to you



## kinky666 (Nov 4, 2005)

Lets say I have a design that I want silk screened with your basic silk creening method do it by hand. I am wondering if there is a company that will cust out a stencil for you if you send them the design and how and do you have copyright protection. Basically I want a company that will cut out custom stencils for screen printing and not steal the design and gives me a legal measure of protection for my designs. Thank you very much.


----------



## buddha (Aug 14, 2005)

kinky666 said:


> Lets say I have a design that I want silk screened with your basic silk creening method do it by hand. I am wondering if there is a company that will cust out a stencil for you if you send them the design and how and do you have copyright protection. Basically I want a company that will cut out custom stencils for screen printing and not steal the design and gives me a legal measure of protection for my designs. Thank you very much.


You can have a company burn you a screen (stencil) and they can ship the screen to you. You should not have to worry about a screenprinting shop stealing your design as long as they are legit. 

if you can't find a local screenptinter to burn your screen for you let me know.


----------



## 502 (Dec 12, 2005)

I can't burn screens myself, right now, so I'm also looking for such a company. I've looked around (on the internet, and locally), and haven't been able to find anywhere, except a few places that are willing to do it for lots of money. How much should something like this normally cost, to burn maybe a 20 x 24 110 frame? I could buy one for about $12, plus the emulsion, which shouldn't be much, and the actual labor. But the people I contacted are wanting like $60. Is that right? Am I missing something here?

If it's not right, I'll be very thankful if anyone knows of somewhere cheaper. Thanks.


----------



## JALAPENO INK (Sep 14, 2007)

There is a lot of work that goes into making a screen. Cleaning, Emulsion, And most of all time. If your artwork is not to the top of the class, they will need to do some work to make it all happen for you.
Without knowing what you are doing, I would say $40.00-$60.00 would be a good price. After all you will be getting a screen to take to your printer for printing.
We charge $30.00/screen plus shipping as long as the artwork is to spec.

BE GOOD
Darrell
Jalapen Ink
[email protected]


----------

